# New Pc Build (Keeps on rebooting and no display)



## poorsod (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello, my friend built a new rig and he has the problems as stated in the title. His pc doesnt boot to bios and keeps on rebooting with no display. He already reseated the ram. Tonight, i'll have him recheck the wire connectors. Besides that, any other suggestions? Oh yeah also, his mouse and keyboard lights up when plugged into the pc.
The rig is as stated:

Asrock b450m steel legend
Ryzen 5 2600 with stock cooler
Kingston Hyperx Fury 8gb 3200mhz x 2
Zotac Rtx 2060 Twin Fan
Corsair Cx550m grey version
Silicon Power NVMe PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD 1tb


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 25, 2020)

Unfortunately, budget builds are kinda limited on troubleshooting options.... No diagnostic display or LEDs that i saw,     AsRock maauals I find tend to be a bit brief.... no troubleshooting section.  



			https://download.asrock.com/Manual/B450M%20Steel%20Legend.pdf
		


1.  Check the manual, are RAM sticks in the correct slots ?  (A2 and B2 ... 2nd and 4th left to right from CPU))
2.  Is CPU Fan plugged in ?
3.  Is the 24 pin Power **AND** 8 pin 12V power plugged in  ?
4.  GFX card 8 pin PCI-E power cable plugged in ?
5.  Have you used the monitor menu / OSD to select proper input setting (HDMI / DP) 
6,  Is GFX card in PCIE2 slot below "AsRock" logo ? ... (seems hard to do otherwise) 
7.  Have you used the Jumper to reset CMOS (page 27)
8.  Not a fan of CX series PSUs ...even the gray ones, but shouldn't be an issue here.
9.  All MoBo screws in tight ?  No extra standoffs used ?
10.  Cooler fully secured ?
11.  What is boot order set to ?
12.  Is OS media in place to boot from ?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 26, 2020)

Just a possibility - That type of behavior could be the power and/or reset cable connections reversed on the motherboard.


----------



## poorsod (Sep 26, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Unfortunately, budget builds are kinda limited on troubleshooting options.... No diagnostic display or LEDs that i saw,     AsRock maauals I find tend to be a bit brief.... no troubleshooting section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





weekendgeek said:


> Just a possibility - That type of behavior could be the power and/or reset cable connections reversed on the motherboard.


Hey guys, thanks for the reply. I manage to fix it with my friend. I have no idea what happened but the steps i took was telling him to
1) Check cpu and motherboard power connectors.
2) Reinstall the gpu
3) Reseating the ram firmly this time (I believe this has to be the solution)
4) It's quite unlikely that is the answer but it may be. The hdd led front panel connector was connected in the wrong polarity so it was reversed back as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2020)

just test turn it on without ram or NVMe


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 26, 2020)

poorsod said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the reply. I manage to fix it with my friend. I have no idea what happened but the steps i took was telling him to
> 1) Check cpu and motherboard power connectors.
> 2) Reinstall the gpu
> 3) Reseating the ram firmly this time (I believe this has to be the solution)
> 4) It's quite unlikely that is the answer but it may be. The hdd led front panel connector was connected in the wrong polarity so it was reversed back as well.



Glad that it was sorted out!  Nothing worse than putting everything together, hitting the power button, and, ..... nothing.


----------



## wiak (Sep 26, 2020)

how i test a board, i simply don't connect any front panel connectors, i just short the power pins, i also use one stick of ram and no sata/nvme


----------

